# IH power steering problem



## thgail (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a IH 404. I think it's a 1963 model. It's the industrial yellow kind. The power steering is leaking oil in the column. We took the unit off that has the seals in it but can't find the right kind of tool to remove the bolts. It looks like a 12 point head. I tried 7/32 and 9/32 sockets but it seems to be between these two. Does anyone know what size these bolts are or if I will need some kind of special tool.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Between these sizes is 1/4 inch !!! If hole is 12 sided you need what is known as a " tri-square bit .
At a pinch you may be able to force a torx bit in ??? . Parts list shows the 3 screws as caps crews??


----------



## thgail (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. I'll see what I can find on "cap screws".


----------



## thgail (Aug 24, 2011)

I ended up taking it to the shop to get fixed.


----------

